# Equipment



## MIT (Sep 1, 2008)

What equipment do you guys have in the fleet

1994 pc 300
2002 hitachi 200
2003 135 Kobelco
2003 115 Kobelco
1994 963 cat
2005 bobcat s250
2007 337 mini ex
2011 650 bobcat
2012 pc 78
2012 d39 ex
2002 gmc 10 ton dump
2000 Mack tandem dump
2005 w900b ken worth tri dump
2004 lee boy paver 8510
Bomag 120 and Hamm 10 rollers


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

want to buy some more?


----------



## IHI55j (Jan 16, 2009)

Do they still make the Pc78 or is it the 88 now ?


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

2000 jd 200lc
1991 cat 950e
2011 jd 332d
1992 western star tractor with steerable ax
1998 dyna weld drive on low boy 50 tn
2000 dct skidder trailer
2006 m and s 38' goose neck equip trailer
1996 mitsubishi fuso service truck
2003 Chevy duramax 2500 hd
2012 gmc duramax 2500 hd (mamas truck)


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Gee, half of our equipment, I couldn't even tell you the what year they are.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

WTH..... I'll give it a shot.

2001 Cat 315LC
1998 Kobelco 200 Mark IV
Case 580D 2wd backhoe
Case 590 Super M 4wd backhoe with plate tamper and 14' Avalanche snow pusher
Case 450 dozer
Case 550E dozer
Dresser TD15E dozer with m/s ripper
Case 450 crawler loader
Cat 955K crawler loader
Cat 977L with m/s ripper crawler loader
Terex 2766C ADT
Case 1845C skid steer with rock hound, broom and forks
Cat CS-553 roller with 84" drum
Terex Benford trench roller
2001 Morbark 15" Tornado Chipper
2011 NPK GH-7 Hammer
2007 Virbroscreen SCM-40 screener
1984 Diamond Reo tandem tractor with 400 Big Cam Cummins
1989 Autocar tri-axle dump with 400 Big Cam Cummins
2004 Fontaine 51 ton 3 Axle NGB detach tri-axle lowboy trailer
1979 Tonco 35 ton tandem axle detach lowboy trailer
2004 Talbert 20 ton tag-along trailer
2007 14k trailer
1999 9k trailer
2000 F-350 7.3L dually service truck
2005 Chevy 3500 6.0 single wheel service truck.
John Deere 755 tractor with front loader bucket and york rake
Goosen 18hp straw blower

Plus tons of support equipment: saws, pumps, drills, lasers, compactors, etc...


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

07 Hyundai 140 lcd-7 
95 case 580sl 4/1 
07 case cx 36b
00 case 550g
07 case 435 SS with 6b landscape rake 
05 brush bandit 250xp
90 inter 4900 with hi ranger 57' bucket truck
02 isuzu fr hooklift flat bed, chipper body two 12yd cans
98 fl80 six wheeler with lift axle
06 bws ART 25t air tilt tag
07 cross country elec/ hyd tilt trailer 14k gvw
02 dodge ram 3500 P/U
04 ez-screen 1000 mobile screener with 3 ton tilt trailer


----------



## MIT (Sep 1, 2008)

Do they still make the Pc78 or is it the 88 now ?

They make them both
78 has fixed boom on the bottom
88 boom moves side to side


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay,

2000 cat 312B ex
2007 cat 308C CR ex
2009 cat 303C ex
1999 new holland 555e backhoe
1996 ford 575D backhoe with dynatek hydraulic hammer
2001 cat 236 skid
2010 cat 299 ctl
2005 cat d4g dozer
1998 bomag 142-2 dirt roller
2004 cat cb434 roller
2008 cat cb224 roller
2000 beuthling roller
2008 mauldin 690 paver
2008 mauldin 1750 paver
2005 gmc 3500 mason dump
1986 internatinoal s/a
1999 international s/a
1998 Mack t/a
2007 mack t/a 
2007 gmc 2500 p/u
2000 ford f250 p/u
Tat kettle
brush bandit 250xp
ir air compressor
3 tag alongs 
and all types of other support crap!!!!!


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

2008 JD 160 exc.
1998 JD 230 exc.
2004 JD 700 dozer
2002 JD 544 loader
1999 Cat 426 backhoe w/ forks
1988 Case 1845 skid steer w/ rockhound
2004 Nordberg 50 screener
2000 Freightliner 10-wheeler
2004 Mack 10-wheeler
1996 & 1997 F-350
20 ton trailer
7 ton trailer

All sitting around.


----------



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

what no pics? hahaha


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

JD 120C excavator
JD 690ELC excavator
Case 580SE 4x4, extendahoe tlb
Case 621B loader
Fiat 545B loader
Bobcat 742B Skid w/ bobcat breaker
IH TD7E dozer
Galion T-500A blade
Galion P3000 9 tire roller
SuperPac 540P sheepsfoot w/ blade
Beuthling double drum roller
1974 L9000 tandem dump
1984 L9000 tandem dump
1989 L8000 tandem dump
1989 Volvo day cab w/wet kit
1997 Mack day cab w/ wet kit
30 ton lowboy w/ ramps
Witzco 50 ton 3 axle detach
12 ton tag trailer
18' DCT w/beavertail and ramps
12' skid trailer
1991 GMC 2500 service truck
1994 Chev 2500 p/u
1995 E350 cube "plumbing" van
2001 Chev 2500 Duramax


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I noticed a few of you guys with Case dozers, what do you think of them? Haven't been around them at all, how do they compare to JD & Cat?

I'll give this a try, but not in front of my files so won't know many of the years:

90's Hitachi 200 LC
90-00? Terex TA-25
90's JD 550G
00's JD 450H
00's Cat 953C
08+ Komatsu WB146 Backhoe 4x4 ext.
90's JD 570B Motor Grader
Bobcat S300 Hi-flow
Bobcat T300
Bobcat breaker, trencher, 24" cold planer, 2-pickup/box brooms
Bomag 172 66" smooth drum
1999 Cat AP800 Paver
08+ Cat CB534 66" dbl. drum
00 Cat CB224 48" dbl. drum
92 Mack w/ wet kit & 35T Trail King w/ rear ramps
94 Ford L9000 Tri
00 F-450 Crew Cab Dump V-10
04 F-450 Mechanics Crew Cab (no crane) 6.0 that eating $$$
3- 03 F-350 Crew Cabs 7.3's
3- Tag/skid Steer/ material trailers
14-16'? Enclosed job trailer
saws, tampers, tools. etc........

Sure I forgot something, but I think thats it.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Upchuck,
That a lot of newer iron sitting. Hope you get it moving soon or have it paid for. Even our old junk still has a bunch of payments.

We're going to drop a few payments this year I think, but I don't think it's going to take long to pick a few back up though. We're going to have to replace some of the oldest stuff I think sooner than I would like, but I guess we'll always have payments.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

The Case dozers are nice and very smooth. The are great when doing grading around curbs and foundations. The only downfall is they are too light. You cannot push a full blade. You will spin your tracks off trying. Just have to catch the corner of the blade and run with it. 

Most of our iron is older stuff. Some of it, my dad had since he started back in the 80's. Best part is, everything is paid off. We do not have 1 single payment. We are probably looking to sell the Case 450 dozer and loader this spring. They are older units with no ROPS and do not get used too much anymore.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

down to the last few payments on my cx36 , the Hyundai has 2 more years , the rest is paid for thank god, even with that it really needs to open up soon as this is getting old quick, i think spring will loosen up the work abit

as for the dozer i had an older d3 so its hard to compare the two but i like it so far ,never ran a JD


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

2009 KW T800 dump w/ double drop axles and 3 axle pup
1999 KW T800 dump w/ single drop axle and 4 axle pup
2000? Trailmax 20 ton tilt deck trailer
2006 Olympic 7 ton tilt deck
2006 F450 service truck
2003 F 350 w/ utility box
2006 F 350 crew cab
2001 Dodge 3500 w/ flat bed
2003 Kobelco 235SRLC w/ hydr. link thumb, hyd. pin grabber 24", 36", 42" toothed buckets and 60" clean out bucket
2007 Kobelco 135SRLC w/ hydr. link thumb, pin grabber, 24" & 32" (i think) toothed buckets and 50"? clean out bucket. BTI hoe pac
2009 Komatsu PC 50MR2 w/ blade, hyd. thumb, wedge coupler, 18" dig and 36" clean out buckets. BTI hoe pac
2008 Komatsu PC 35MR2 w/ 4 way blade, hyd. thumb, pin grabber coupler (manual), 12" trenching, 24" digging and 30" cleanout buckets.
2008 Komatsu D37EX dozer w/ rippers
99 JD310SE 4x4 w/ hoe pac and two buckets (24 and 12" i think, they are never on the hoe).
2000? Takeuchi TL 126 CTL
2001 Bobcat T200 CTL
1999 Bomag 66" single drum roller (BW162?)
1996 IR SD-40 single drum roller (55"?)
2 pipe lasers (spectra and topcon green beam)
2 spectra dual grade lasers
test pumps, jumping jacks (3), plate compactors (smaller gas powered), 3 pickups and a shop full of tools and gear (rigging, test gear and small tools).
also have a Huber grader (12' mold board, not the small tractor maintainers) that has been sitting for the last year. No real need for it and is probably going to the RB auction this spring, along with the dodge POS flatbed.


----------



## green (May 9, 2007)

This is a few years old so things have changed a bit but it gives the general idea. How do you guys with the small Cat dozers like them? D3 D4 size? We've always run deere and liked them.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am guessing that you are an exporter ?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Upchuck,
> That a lot of newer iron sitting. Hope you get it moving soon or have it paid for. Even our old junk still has a bunch of payments.
> 
> We're going to drop a few payments this year I think, but I don't think it's going to take long to pick a few back up though. We're going to have to replace some of the oldest stuff I think sooner than I would like, but I guess we'll always have payments.


Luckily we owe nothing on our equipment. My old man has always been a believer in newer equip. while I disagree. We disagreed about the 08 JD 160 quite a bit. They charged no interest & gave us good trade in on our old one but that thing only has about 2000 hrs. on it.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm glad to see most of you guys have a lot of stuff paid off. At least if you aren't that busy it doesn't eat away at any cash you have in the bank. We've set a goal that we will not buy anything unless we can pay cash for it, not sure if it's very realistic though. Obviously we had to collect a bunch of payment to start out in 2009, but hope we can stick to our goal from here on out.

Rino, thanks for the review of the Case dozers. We've been real happy with the JD's but it seemed that you could get the Case dozers at a better price and get a little more machine.

Anyone rebuild hydro pump(s) on a 200 size hoe? Did it help a bunch, how about cost? Our Hitachi 200 is getting a little weak and I've never dealt with a rebuild to know if it's worth it or not. Shes got 14000+ but the Isuzu engine still runs great.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

yes ive tried to be cash only for along time, the cx36 was needed in 07 as we had lots of income and couldn't find a used mini that was in good shape. 
the Hyundai is also a payment but the sale of our case 130 and the price tag for a machine with only 70hrs made that deal a very easy decision , also the tax benefit was a huge motivator.

im not a payment guy , if i cant pay for it i usually don't buy it, my accountant doesn't really like that thou. its a tough call, if i sell something i usually replace it by paying cash .


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

well, the band is playing, you're all on the floor, so i guess it's time to dance, huh?

210 hyundai lc7
624G deere
843 bobcat
lots and lots of trailers
miller bobcat welder
trench boxes
bedding boxes


dewatering pumps and miles of hoses
any kind of water/sewer testing equipment you can imagine
lasers...spinners and sewer, couple of each
2 ford f-350's..one an old beast, other pretty dang nice
chev HD w/duramax..it's what i drive, and i like fords a LOT better
did i mention trailers? witzco 3 ax ngb detach, delta tilt top skiddy trailer, 8.5 x 20 cargo mate job trailer
*DID I MENTION YOU CAN BUY ALL THIS FOR A SLIGHT PHENOMENAL FEE?*
Ford tri ax dump
w/ brazillian ford, allisonn auto
*WTF is this? SHOW AND TELL?*
i've got an inventory of dresser couplings, fernco couplings, brass fittings, repair crap...that would rival many local supply houses...in fact, they many times call me when they have a customer in a bind and need something, and they don't have it on stock...

and no, i don't owe a dime on any of this sheet or any of that that i may have inadvertently forgot. 

*did i mention that it's all FOR SALE?*

geesus, how do i pull the witzco? an 89 fruit shaker with a 3406b cat


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

What happened to the 240 Case ?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the case went bye bye to a tile contractor in minn. last summer. it was a 210


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i hear ya day, it ain't worth much if its sitting


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

You know what Case stands for ??

*C*an't
*A*ttempt
*S*erious
*E*xcavation


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you stole that from HEF


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

haha, I don't go to that place anymore. Too many "kids" and union guys.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> haha, I don't go to that place anymore. Too many "kids" and union guys.


got that right cowboy


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

dayexco said:


> well, the band is playing, you're all on the floor, so i guess it's time to dance, huh?
> 
> 
> *WTF is this? SHOW AND TELL?*


Sorry, I sit these kind of dances out.

I've got some of this, a little of that, and a couple of those.

It really doesn't matter. 
If I bid/price a project you can be certain I have what it takes to get it done.

All but one piece is paid off, and it's done in December. But heck what we pay in insurance and tags for the trucks and trailers would go a long way towards new iron....not that I have any work for it....

You guys have some seriously nice fleets of equipment. :thumbsup:

I wish all of you well, and hope that the coming season will provide you with ample opportunities. It gets tougher and tougher to turn a profit in this business.

Godspeed my friends...


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Funny how google is getting these exporters on here now.

How bout a Case 450 dozer and crawler loader ?


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

1989 Waldon 5100 mini articulated loader
1990 CAT 910E
1994 Kubota KX151 excavator with 4 buckets, hyd thumb
1992 CAT 120B two buckets,thumb 
1988 CAT D3C LGP
1992 Ford FT900 tandem dump
1997 Ford LTL9000 heavy hauler, 475 CAT, tri axle, wet kit
1972 International single axle dump
1989 Ford F150 
2004 Ford F250 Super Duty diesel
4 pull behind compactors smooth and sheep foot
Joy 650 CFM air compressor
Rock Drill for Kubota KX151
2004 Felling 20 ton Tag trailer
1999 Econoline 9 ton Tag trailer
1994 Belshe 6 ton Tag trailer
lots of support equipment, pumps, lasers, compactors, etc..
Full equipment repair shop with all the tools.
We recondition the equipment, rebuild them, new equipment costs too much, I say new machines cannot pay for themself. With the low bidding going on these last few years, how can some one make new equipment payments and take cash out of the business to live on. It is always best to stay debt free, that way you are not an economic slave of your own making.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Very true. It seems cheaper for us to keep a good mechanic to work on our older/cheaper stuff then to try to shell out the monthly $$ on newer equipment. On the other hand it looks pretty good that we will stay busy this year and I think we might need to add to the fleet. Kind of a double edge sword, got to spend some $ to make any. Just wish it was a little cheaper.

Bidding a 27,000 sy paving job now, that would make a huge part of our year. Just hope the bigger guys don't get too crazy with there pricing, fat chance I think though.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I have 6 pieces of mobile excavation equipment left. Newest is 1990?
Most are mid 80's and an early 70's.

Still have a large inventory of support equipment, compressor, pumps ........

Trucks and trailers are almost all sold off.

No payments on equipment.

Machinery sitting without payments = no cost to owner. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

> Posted by Denick
> 
> Machinery sitting without payments = no cost to owner. Don't kid yourself.


I agree. We have personal property tax info due March 1. It's like excise tax on cars except they want to know all the equipment (non-registered), welders, compactors, etc.

I've always wondered if other part of the countries have this. 
Gotta love Taxechusetts


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

denick said:


> Machinery sitting without payments = no cost to owner. Don't kid yourself.


I totally agree! I think that is a big problem with some contractors, they don't owe anything on it so all they need to put in the bid is fuel and maybe a little grease/maint. Far from the truth. I get customers saying you are 20-30% higher than others and I think this may be a huge factor. I know I'll need to replace, repair, etc.... everything in time and I'm going to charge for every pc. of equip. on the job because it always cost you $$.

I also know that if you have a payment on something that is sitting it's a huge deal. I've been getting a little worked up just seeing our stuff in the shop for maint. Anytime something is sitting for more than a day or two I start to sweat.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Anytime something is sitting for more than a day or two I start to sweat.


Geez, I was thrilled to see our wiggle wagon head up to the gas wells as that has been sitting since November 2010. I showed up this morning after 2 days on the job and the tire was flat. It was a bad tire anyways and I was hoping to get through the job with it. Luckily it was a rain day and I have 3 brand new recaps sitting at the shop. Tomorrows job is changing that.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i hear ya rhino, I snapped a bolt on a tilt cylinder and its seems its bent the rod, $400 and the time to take it off and on also had to do the 2012 truck inspection dump and tag trailer were fine but the isuzu had a broken spring on one side and three on the other, i kind expected that but didn't want to spend $$$ in feb . either way inspections and a set of heavy replacement and helpers hit my ck book for 1500:clap: love this stuff


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, stuff is getting so damn expensive. Back in December I was finishing up a rain garden and had 20 min left to finish it up with the hoe. Blew the dipper cylinder hose. This was at 3:30 on a Friday. Couldn't get the damn thing loose. Had to come up on Saturday morning and use a pipe on the wrench. Went Monday morning to get a hose made up, which they didn't open till 8:30 and the damn 2' long hose was $380. The price of fittings are ridiculous. Hell, the muffler on our 200 was $800, so dad got some tin and welded a patch on it..


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

rino1494 said:


> Geez, I was thrilled to see our wiggle wagon head up to the gas wells as that has been sitting since November 2010. I showed up this morning after 2 days on the job and the tire was flat. It was a bad tire anyways and I was hoping to get through the job with it. Luckily it was a rain day and I have 3 brand new recaps sitting at the shop. Tomorrows job is changing that.


I hear ya. The problem we have is we don't have enough equip. to go around. If is goes down for too long we have to start renting stuff. Cuts into the bottom line a bit. 

We bought our end dump very used and took it directly to the job. Finally had to take it into the shop earlier in the winter for repairs. Exhaust work, rebuilt injectors and pump, recover worn out seat, etc.... 5/6K later everyone says it runs like new, it better! I'm not looking forward to tires on ours either, I don't have any sitting around.

The front idler on the 450H took a crap yesterday, so thats great. Don't you just love repair bills, I think we are close to 30K this winter in truck and equipment repairs and still have a few pcs. to go.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

rino1494 said:


> Yeah, stuff is getting so damn expensive. Back in December I was finishing up a rain garden and had 20 min left to finish it up with the hoe. Blew the dipper cylinder hose. This was at 3:30 on a Friday. Couldn't get the damn thing loose. Had to come up on Saturday morning and use a pipe on the wrench. Went Monday morning to get a hose made up, which they didn't open till 8:30 and the damn 2' long hose was $380. The price of fittings are ridiculous. Hell, the muffler on our 200 was $800, so dad got some tin and welded a patch on it..


We've been pretty regular at Coliflower down here as well. The paver is getting a bunch of new hoses this winter. We also had our mechanic patch up some exhausts this winter. We call it "getting creative" when we don't want to spend a bunch of money. We get SO that our paving foreman had shirts made up with it on the back and handed them out last year. Shoot we even collect all the good stakes from the surveyors, when they get too many grade marks on them we paint them with some paint in the shop and use them again.


----------

